

Two Semiconductor Companies Are Merging in a $40B Deal - sunilkumarc
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/01/two-semiconductor-companies-you-havent-heard-of-are-merging-in-a-40b-deal/

======
voltagex_
Can anyone tell me if this will have impacts on Freescale's openness? The iMX
series is one of the only well documented ARM chips out there.

